# Newbie



## fiona881 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

May I join you now please?
I had a hysterectomy in October 2011 and now looking to move on, but don't know where too yet.
Sort of in limbo if that makes any sense at all?

Fiona


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Fiona  

Of course you are welcome to join us here hun but I am sorry to see that you need to if that makes sense  

I hope the board will be of use to you - you are amongst people who definitely understand your pain and feeling of being in limbo.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## fiona881 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thankyou debs.

Its a funny place to be is limbo, not quiet sure where it is or where it leads too.
I will just be mummy to my furr babies and aunty to all next doors grandchildren.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi Fiona,

Welcome to the moving on boards  - I hope you manage to find a path too as it is not an easy one is it.  I am sorry to hear you have been through the mill as well and I hope that in time you will heal a little.  I am still finding it hard to be on this board myself as it is something I didn't quite fully anticipate.


----------



## fiona881 (Mar 22, 2006)

Mrs jrum - Thanks for the hugs and the welcome.

It is very difficult to not know where in life I am at the moment, now our goal is well and truly un achieveable.
My new goal is just taking each day as it comes and try to be not too un happy when my neighbour has a new grandchild, there were 2 in the last 2 months, had a cuddle with one and hopefully will get cuddles with the other at the weekend.
Methinks I have always been destined to be a mummy to babies with 4 paws and Aunty to everyone elses children.

Hey ho life is a pig sometimes.


----------

